# Born today...



## Chris Lagewaard (Nov 30, 2007)

It's Boiga irregularis.










Chris Lagewaard


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Awwwwwww, congratulations!!!


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

looks so cute, i want to hold it....... only joking please no one stress it is a joke:lol2:


----------



## Burmese (Jan 15, 2008)

Congratulations !!!!!!!! it looks great.


----------



## Anj (Oct 24, 2007)

Happy birthday little snake.


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

knighty said:


> looks so cute, i want to hold it....... only joking please no one stress it is a joke:lol2:


I'd sure like to hold it. i love irregularis.


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

that's one adorable snake!!!


----------



## muddz123 (Mar 6, 2008)

amazing snake and amazing pic


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Looks just like mine, congratz


----------



## browner93 (Dec 17, 2007)

congrats it look cute XD

Josh


----------



## Chris Lagewaard (Nov 30, 2007)

Declan123 said:


> Looks just like mine, congratz


What do you have then? Also irregularis?

Chris


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

awww thats gorgeous! excellent pic!


----------



## Morbid (Dec 11, 2006)

Congrats!!

Good luck with them!


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Sell me it :no1:

Love Irregularis, those and Cynadon are top of my next purchases list.


----------



## axlandslash44x (Jan 3, 2008)

Are They Dwa Then?

Thought Boigas Werent

Obviously My Knowledge Is Lacking


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

axlandslash44x said:


> Are They Dwa Then?
> 
> Thought Boigas Werent
> 
> Obviously My Knowledge Is Lacking


Some Boiga are classed as 'venomous', Dendro's have just been taken off the DWA for example, but these aren't, IMO no boiga are worthy of bein on DWA.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

they arent on it or they arent just been taken of?
wondered as another thread just asked if they were dwa or not.

lovely pretty snake pic.
I would liek to hold it..if it couldnt hurt me..and not if it could...erm..i guess.


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

DeanThorpe said:


> they arent on it or they arent just been taken of?
> wondered as another thread just asked if they were dwa or not.
> 
> lovely pretty snake pic.
> I would liek to hold it..if it couldnt hurt me..and not if it could...erm..i guess.


Irregularis are not on the DWA.

Hold away, but they do usually have nasty tempraments :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

cool, i decided not to be lazy and check myself, but you were quicker to answer than i was to find out lol so cheers dude.


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

DeanThorpe said:


> cool, i decided not to be lazy and check myself, but you were quicker to answer than i was to find out lol so cheers dude.


http://www.defra.gov.uk/wildlife-countryside/gwd/animallist.pdf

: victory:


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Chris Lagewaard said:


> What do you have then? Also irregularis?
> 
> Chris


Yea, i have Irregularis and False Water Cobra atm


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

aww wow so cute!

congrats


----------



## dannylatics (Mar 27, 2007)

[









whats that substrate mate, looks very nice


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Its a mixture, of big Orchid bark and bits of Moss, works a treat for Humidity


----------



## Chris Lagewaard (Nov 30, 2007)

Declan123 said:


> Yea, i have Irregularis


Where did you get this animal? I assume it's wildcaught? 

Chris


----------



## sahunk (Apr 1, 2007)

stunning snake and congrats! how many eggs did you have?


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Fantastic picture and cute little beastie, congrats! :no1:

That's one species we are forbidden to import in the USA


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

Great well done..:no1:


----------



## masticophis (Jan 14, 2007)

Well done Chris, though its the striped ones you need to breed as they are stunning.

Mike


----------



## Chris Lagewaard (Nov 30, 2007)

masticophis said:


> Well done Chris, though its the striped ones you need to breed as they are stunning.
> 
> Mike


You mean the striped ones from Australia? I love those animals, but it's impossible to get them here. You know that, right?

I still have hope to breed with the irregularis I have from Sulawesi. I found out that they're probably from the Togian Islands, near Sulawesi. The animals are both doing well now, so keep your fingers crossed!

Chris


----------



## Chris Lagewaard (Nov 30, 2007)

Viperkeeper said:


> Fantastic picture and cute little beastie, congrats! :no1:
> 
> That's one species we are forbidden to import in the USA


Thanks, Al! I'm very happy with them, as you can understand.
Why is it forbidden to import this species in the USA? It's because of the trouble they have in Guam with this species, I guess.

Chris


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

Fantastic new Chris, well done.


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

stunning little snake,congratulations


----------

